# Mini 60mm Aosu



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2014)

I recently found out about this from someone on Facebook but I don't know when it will come out.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 16, 2014)

Let's hope it's as good as the Aosu right now


----------



## Chree (Dec 16, 2014)

Holy crap... do want!

I'd assume that if these pictures are out already that it should come out pretty soon.

Edit: But hey... where's our megaminx?! It's not november anymore!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2014)

Chree said:


> Holy crap... do want!
> 
> I'd assume that if these pictures are out already that it should come out pretty soon.
> 
> Edit: But hey... where's our megaminx?! It's not november anymore!



I don't know I guess the megaminx had the same type of delay as the 13x13, AoChuang 5x5, and the AoShi 6x6.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice !
So it's the size of a mini QJ ?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Nice !
> So it's the size of a mini QJ ?



yep 60mm


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 17, 2014)

same size as an Eastsheen

cool.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 17, 2014)

Question: What type of difference will the size make?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2014)

Imma get this fo shizzle


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Must get. Normal size is too big.


----------



## RayLam (Dec 17, 2014)

uhm,great,it's quite suitable for me who has small hands XD


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's now up for pre order on thecubicle.us!


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 17, 2014)

The normal sized Aosu is a bit tedious to use for long periods of time - this would be great. How big is the regular Aosu?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> The normal sized Aosu is a bit tedious to use for long periods of time - this would be great. How big is the regular Aosu?



62mm


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes! This is exactly what I wanted from Moyu. I've been waiting for a good 60 mm 4x4 since the mini qj.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 17, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Question: What type of difference will the size make?



The puzzle will feel smaller.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 17, 2014)

henny0911 said:


> So happy I did not buy the aosu yet!



This.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 17, 2014)

Up for pre-order on the Cubicle!  expected to ship Dec 22


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 17, 2014)

awsome, also on the picture with the black mini aosu the stickers look very weird ( in a good way) whats up with that?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> awsome, also on the picture with the black mini aosu the stickers look very weird ( in a good way) whats up with that?



I suppose they're just fitted really well.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 17, 2014)

I am so getting this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 17, 2014)

http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-aosu-60mm-p-3814.html


----------



## Sweshiman (Dec 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> awsome, also on the picture with the black mini aosu the stickers look very weird ( in a good way) whats up with that?



Looks like they might be using normal aosu stickers on the mini version as well

If this is as good as the normal aosu it's sounds like a great idea!


----------



## EMI (Dec 17, 2014)

More like the edge stickers are a bit smaller than the center stickers. Wondering if this will turn exactly like the not-quite-as-tiny one.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 17, 2014)

So does it really change anything ? 2 out of 62 isn't really a big deal but as I never feeled the difference I can't tell.
I guess you guys will tells us when you receive yours.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 17, 2014)

MrMan said:


> So does it really change anything ? 2 out of 62 isn't really a big deal but as I never feeled the difference I can't tell.
> I guess you guys will tells us when you receive yours.



To most people, it's a pretty big difference.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 17, 2014)

MrMan said:


> So does it really change anything ? 2 out of 62 isn't really a big deal but as I never felt the difference I can't tell.
> I guess you guys will tells us when you receive yours.



Think about it this way, it's like the difference between a 57mm 3x3 cube and 55mm 3x3 cube. That 2mm difference is a huge difference, especially for those of us with smaller hands. 

I just pre-ordered mine yesterday and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## MrMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Well when imagining it I forgot that it loose 2 mm in 3 dimension and not only one. I understand it a lot more now that I think of that.


----------



## Sweshiman (Dec 17, 2014)

I've spent way to much on cubes lately but i just pre-orderd one


----------



## Chree (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm pretty happy about this. I was one of the unlucky people to get a rare, elusive, bad Aosu. Poppy, sluggish... just not great. Of course, it was still better than my SSv5 and Weisu, so I couldn't justify buying a new one.

I don't know if the size will make much of a difference to me. But I'm gonna find out! Pre-ordering this when I get home from work.


----------



## CAL (Dec 17, 2014)

I wanna get a second Aosu. After sawing this I'm pretty sure to get One of this... When it's good as my normal size Aosu, it will very hard to find my 4x4 maincube.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmm.... May be getting this, considering how I kinda miss the size of Eastsheen 4x4s....


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 18, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Think about it this way, it's like the difference between a 57mm 3x3 cube and 55mm 3x3 cube. That 2mm difference is a huge difference, especially for those of us with smaller hands.
> 
> I just pre-ordered mine yesterday and can't wait for it to arrive!



Make a video!


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Hmm.... May be getting this, considering how I kinda miss the size of Eastsheen 4x4s....



I would love one for this reason as well. That Eastsheen felt so nice in my hands.... until I turned it...


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

pdilla said:


> I would love one for this reason as well. That Eastsheen felt so nice in my hands.... until I turned it...



Oh god eastsheen cubes


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh god eastsheen cubes



Tell me about it... biggest 4x4 disappointment until Dayan+mf8's v2 and v3.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 18, 2014)

Judge me, but I'm definitely a Moyu Fanboy. Will preorder this thing.

I am also pretty excited about the upcoming Megaminx, any news for that?

And a small question, does white/black plastic make any difference? I prefer White because it feels smoother, is this just because I'm thinking it or is this true?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> And a small question, does white/black plastic make any difference? I prefer White because it feels smoother, is this just because I'm thinking it or is this true?


Probably placebo...


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Probably placebo...



Yeah, thought about that too, so there isn't any difference? They get both colored, so does the ink makes any difference?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Yeah, thought about that too, so there isn't any difference? They get both colored, so does the ink makes any difference?



I suppose there will be a tiny difference but I won't be the one to set up scientific tests to confirm/disprove it.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

I would kill to see someone finally test the friction between the layers of black cubes and white cubes.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 18, 2014)

pdilla said:


> I would kill to see someone finally test the friction between the layers of black cubes and white cubes.



Yeah! I think Cubeologist  could do something like that! Would be cool!


----------



## dougthecube (Dec 18, 2014)

I am happy that moyu are putting fitted stickers on their cubes now.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 18, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Yeah, thought about that too, so there isn't any difference? They get both colored, so does the ink makes any difference?



I can't tell you the answer to that, but I do feel a difference between my white cubes and my black ones, even if they're the same model. It's probably in my head, but I feel it. And I prefer white cubes because of it (and also better recognition).



dougthecube said:


> I am happy that moyu are putting fitted stickers on their cubes now.



But then I usually have to change them anyway because of their crappy glue...!


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> It's probably in my head, but *I feel it*.



Of course, this is what really matters in the end. Whether or not there actually is a meaningful difference in friction means nothing if it doesn't affect us.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 18, 2014)

dougthecube said:


> I am happy that moyu are putting fitted stickers on their cubes now.



They don't.
I mean if you were thinking about 4x4 - they just used normal sized AoSu stickers on a 60mm AoSu, and since the pieces are smaller the stickers obviously look more "fitted" on a smaller cube.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> They don't.
> I mean if you were thinking about 4x4 - they just used normal sized AoSu stickers on a 60mm AoSu, and since the pieces are smaller the stickers obviously look more "fitted" on a smaller cube.



I was thinking that it looked liked that.


----------



## cashis (Dec 19, 2014)

anyone said anything on the stickers? not sure if MoYu is attempting to make their stickers higher quality, or those are just regular AoSu stickers, but either way they look like they cover more of the pieces than any other MoYu puzzle. thought id mention it 
edit : lol ignore this didn't see the other posts


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 19, 2014)

cashis said:


> anyone said anything on the stickers? not sure if MoYu is attempting to make their stickers higher quality, or those are just regular AoSu stickers, but either way they look like they cover more of the pieces than any other MoYu puzzle. thought id mention it
> edit : lol ignore this didn't see the other posts



Did you really edit???
:confused:


----------



## richardye1 (Dec 21, 2014)

hmm im wondering how OH 4x4 may go with this cube


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 21, 2014)

I preordered it from thecubicle yesterday. Very excited


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2014)

so a new 4x4 and 5x5 from Moyu but no Aoshi v2?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> so a new 4x4 and 5x5 from Moyu but no Aoshi v2?



I don't know but let's just see in the next week or so.


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> so a new 4x4 and 5x5 from Moyu but no Aoshi v2?



Or Megaminx... which was scheduled for november. I frown now.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2014)

Chree said:


> Or Megaminx... which was scheduled for november. I frown now.



I'm not sure if the Megaminx is really going to come out.


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 22, 2014)

http://cubezz.com/Buy-4629-MoYu+Mini+AoSu+4x4x4+Speed+Cube+60mm+Black.html#customer_review

$19.55 on cubezz


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

That could work for my small hands.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 25, 2014)

still no vids... DAMN YOU X-MAS DELIVERY TIMES!!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone gotten this yet. I want to know if it is worth the purchase, or just another 4x4


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Has anyone gotten this yet. I want to know if it is worth the purchase, or just another 4x4



here are some unboxing videos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZCGZ3a0o04
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pE37IAJcck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnOmk5AKcQE


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine is waiting at my house. I won't be back home until January 5th though. Hopefully I'll have an Unboxing/review out within a week after the 5th.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mine is waiting at my house. I won't be back home until January 5th though. Hopefully I'll have an Unboxing/review out within a week after the 5th.



Your mini AoSu beat you to your own house, it must be really fast.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 30, 2014)

It looks like the AoChuang in that the edge/corner pieces are smaller than the center pieces.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 30, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> It looks like the AoChuang in that the edge/corner pieces are smaller than the center pieces.


I don't have my AoChuang with me but I'm pretty sure the pieces are equal in size and it's just the stickers that are smaller so that they don't come as close to the outer edges. This new mini AoSu looks the same. They both have fitted stickers as opposed to the square stickers and greater spacing on the AoSu 62mm.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 30, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mine is waiting at my house. I won't be back home until January 5th though. Hopefully I'll have an Unboxing/review out within a week after the 5th.


give us address to your house pls; we'll make unboxing video for you xD


----------



## MrMan (Dec 30, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> give us address to your house pls; we'll make unboxing video for you xD


We could be several doing it !


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 30, 2014)

(60mm)^3/(62mm)^3 ~ 90%, so it should be ~ 10% lighter with only a 2mm reduction in size. this is great becase my hands always get tired from holding and turning bigger cubes. lighter is better! methinks


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 30, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> (60mm)^3/(62mm)^3 ~ 90%, so it should be ~ 10% lighter with only a 2mm reduction in size.


That assumes it's solid. According to zcube the net weight is 143g versus 147g. Probably almost the same amount of plastic with 10% less air. It looks from the unboxings like it's the same internals as the 62mm with just the outer pieces slimmed down - check out how the centres have been made much thinner.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2015)

So, I still don't have mine but someone came by and let me try theirs.

First impressions:

Out of the box it feels just like a regular AoSu, didn't feel different at all. After about 150 solves, cleaning lubing and tensioning, the cube felt great. It didn't feel that blow away compared to a regular AoSu, but I imagine with more break in the cube will feel much better. I can definitely say after I get mine and work on it, it'll be my main for sure. With the small amount of time I had with this one i definitely noticed faster times. My 3x3 stage was a lot faster due to the cube being smaller I can handle the outer layers much nicer.

good cube.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 5, 2015)

Something interesting I find about this cube is that it feels like a 4x4 AoChuang instead of a smaller Aosu. That's not necessarily a bad thing, I really like this cube. But my comment is that you shouldn't expect the feel of a 62 mm Aosu; its similar for sure, but it's almost like a different cube. I think the production and mindset of the designers was still somewhat on the 5x5 in the making of this cube


----------



## Chree (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a little torn on this puzzle, but I'll admit, I don't have a very good base for comparison. My original Aosu constantly popped when I first got it. It took a lot of breaking in and a ton of lube to get it under control. I am having similar issues with the Mini, and it's possible that time will fix them.

Right out of the box it's extremely fast, crunchy, and a LOT of fun to play with. This is probably what my original Aosu was _supposed_ to feel like. The smaller layers do necessitate more accurately placed fingers while performing certain moves. I'm getting in my own way a lot with this cube, and it's gonna take some getting used to. But I like the size and that's a point in its favor. Corner cutting is at least as good as the original... better in my case.

The cons are pretty big though. The cube is pretty unstable and the outer layers are very catchy, kind of like the Aoshi, but a bit more controllable. This cube still pops. I've had the smaller inner edge pop completely out of the cube on several occasions, sometimes taking other peices with it, sometimes not, making it really tough to replace mid-solve. Tightening the puzzle prevents that, but that makes the outer layers even more catchy and corner cutting non-existant. My times are definitely suffering when I use this cube.

Along the lines of what Chris Olson said, it needs a lot of breaking in, more lube, and delicate tensioning. I hope that with a little time and a lot of love, the problems go away. I, personally, will have to get used to the new feel and size. In the meantime, the original Aosu will be my main, not the mini.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2015)

Very interesting, Chree.

Mine is almost the exact opposite. I've done 160 solves now and the cube is becoming very nice. I haven't even come close to a pop yet and nothing has been locky/catchy for me. The only thing that makes me lock up currently is just due to the cube being so slow from me not lubing it. And the cube feels more stable than a regular AoSu to me.

Chree: Perhaps your tensions aren't very even?


----------



## Chree (Jan 5, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Very interesting, Chree.
> 
> Mine is almost the exact opposite. I've done 160 solves now and the cube is becoming very nice. I haven't even come close to a pop yet and nothing has been locky/catchy for me. The only thing that makes me lock up currently is just due to the cube being so slow from me not lubing it. And the cube feels more stable than a regular AoSu to me.
> 
> Chree: Perhaps your tensions aren't very even?



That's weird... mine feels way faster than my original Aosu. It's practically Shengshou v5 fast

I've only played around with the tensions a little bit. It seemed like the cube was getting really catchy before the popping issue went away. I'll take some time to disassemble and re-lube and tension this thing tonight and see how that goes.

On another note, I really like the stickers. Moyu's sticker quality has only improved with time and I like how much plastic is covered. I kinda hope thecubicle comes out with a sticker set that covers as much plastic as these do.

Edit: Also, Chris, since you're about 15-18 seconds faster than me on 4x4, I'm willing to bet your turning accuracy is also much better overall. I should probably emphasize the possibility that the catching issue I'm having is my own fault. I usually have a little trouble adjusting to smaller cubes anyhow.


----------



## Chree (Jan 6, 2015)

Update: I went home last night and read what Chris wrote... then read what I wrote... and realized that my factory tensions must have been way too loose. The reason his cube felt slower was because it must have been much tighter than mine was out of the box.

Disassembled the cube, cleaned out some flash, got tensions even, reassembled, and more finely tuned each side (much to my girlfriend's annoyance... the whole process got really noisy)... and it's a whole new cube! I've almost got the popping issue completely solved, and that also helped the stability and catchy-ness. 

My fingers are still getting in the way of the smaller layers, but that just takes getting used to. But now I'm enjoying using this cube a whole lot more!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2015)

hopefully someone at my comp will be selling these ( for a bit cheaper than the online stores sell them) cuz i really dont feel like ordering a new cube, eventhough my regular aosu isn't bad .


----------



## pdilla (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one who didn't agree with the YouTube reviews. The Mini feels almost nothing like the regular sized Aosu. Much more llike an Aochuang if anything. Tensioning hasn't done much for me... It looks like I'm going to have to take it apart. Only thing is though, it's a _pain_ to put back together again...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 21, 2015)

pdilla said:


> I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one who didn't agree with the YouTube reviews. The Mini feels almost nothing like the regular sized Aosu. Much more llike an Aochuang if anything. Tensioning hasn't done much for me... It looks like I'm going to have to take it apart. Only thing is though, it's a _pain_ to put back together again...



Agreed. This cube feels nothing like a full size Aosu, and I definitely don't like the mini as much. My best avg5 on this cube after more than 500 solves isn't even within a second of my PB avg5 on my full size Aosu.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 21, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Agreed. This cube feels nothing like a full size Aosu, and I definitely don't like the mini as much. My best avg5 on this cube after more than 500 solves isn't even within a second of my PB avg5 on my full size Aosu.



Yet the mechanism seems nearly identical. It's so weird that it would be so different.

I feel a bit sad inside seeing the Mini on the shelf collecting dust next to my Shengshou.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 21, 2015)

It replaced my regular sized the day I got it. Specifically the 3x3 stage is much faster with the mini.


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 21, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> It replaced my regular sized the day I got it. Specifically the 3x3 stage is much faster with the mini.



The 3x3 stage is faster on it for me too, but honestly it's not enough to replace my regular Aosu. There's just something about the Mini Aosu that isn't right...


----------



## Chree (Jan 21, 2015)

For some time I thought this would replace my regular Aosu as my main, but my times on it are always worse, on average, than when I go back to the Regular Aosu. Despite tuning, lubing, and spending a lot of time with it, it's still catchy. Maybe I'm far too used to the normal size of a 4x4 to go back now. Or maybe it's just that my regular Aosu is just so well broken in. Either way, gonna stick to the regular one for now, but I'll keep trying it out. We'll see.


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 7, 2015)

I have to admit, compared to the regular size Aosu, the mini sucks. Or at least the one I have. No matter how I tension and lube it and brake it in, it's still slow and i get weird catches that remind me of the Aochuang. It also pops, which has never happened to me with the regular size. It's always 1 or 2 internal pieces that come out. The cube has a weird feeling to it overall. The only positive thing about it is the size, which is a shame because I really wanted this to be good. 
I really should wait for reviews before buying new puzzles.


----------



## Chree (Mar 10, 2015)

Nilsibert said:


> I have to admit, compared to the regular size Aosu, the mini sucks. Or at least the one I have. No matter how I tension and lube it and brake it in, it's still slow and i get weird catches that remind me of the Aochuang. It also pops, which has never happened to me with the regular size. It's always 1 or 2 internal pieces that come out. The cube has a weird feeling to it overall. The only positive thing about it is the size, which is a shame because I really wanted this to be good.
> I really should wait for reviews before buying new puzzles.



I think you should probably tighten it, especially if you're popping at all. I had the same problem out of the box. The cube will get a bit slower, but that might get better with time. But tightening the cube helped mine with pops, some catching and even improved stability. 

That said, I still use my regular size Aosu as my main. My Mini catches way too much. Very frustrating. So I won't blame you if it's still not your kinda cube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 13, 2015)

I put Dayan springs in mine and it's like a completely different cube now. Crazy fast.


----------



## Chree (Mar 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I put Dayan springs in mine and it's like a completely different cube now. Crazy fast.



Geez... I bet. Is it catchy at all?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Chree said:


> Geez... I bet. Is it catchy at all?



A little. I went straight back to my standard AoSu because it was too fast for me. I tried to slow it down with lube but I over lubed then went back to solving 5x5 lots.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I put Dayan springs in mine and it's like a completely different cube now. Crazy fast.



It's even better with soft weisu springs. Basically the same, but less catchy.


----------



## Phaint (Mar 19, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I put Dayan springs in mine and it's like a completely different cube now. Crazy fast.



I tried this as well with the springs from an old Guhong I had sitting around. I got used to the speed after 2-3 solves and stopped over shooting which resulted in frequent locks. I had been using a V2 shenshou 4x4 before and never had a decent 4x4 so I never practiced. When I got the Mini Aoshi I got down to around 1:50-55 from 2:30 mins, after switching out the springs I dropped 10 seconds and beat my pb by 20 seconds. The whole cube felt faster and smoother the outer layers felt very much like a 3x3 just bigger. Another thing to note is that is seems to be popping less despite feeling looser. My best guess as to why that is would be that the softer springs mean it are obviously keeping less pressure on the pieces creating more friction, but because the springs are shorter I had to tighten the cuber more and this would have put the screw heads closer to the core meaning less potential overall travel for the center pieces. Since most of my pops were the internal pieces this would keep those held in tighter. I am interested to see what results other people have with this. Would definitely recommend if you have an old Dayan cube you don't use took me around 15 minutes and didn't cost me buying a new screw/spring set.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 19, 2015)

I need some Dayan springs. :/ waits for cubicle link


----------



## easytutorial (Apr 26, 2015)

I was messing arround with my mini aosu and realized that the white internal parts were "misaligned", the big ones. Pic: http://thecubicle.us/images/4x4partsguide1.jpg (Big internal piece)
So what I did was separete each big internal piece and try to pair them so theres no gap or its perfectly aligned without bumps. Sorry for my bad english hope u understand and helps ur mini/reg aosus 
My mini aosu is not that slow now although it still feels different of the regular one. Little things matter


----------

